#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-23
 * ANIS is away: Occupé
 * ANIS is back (gone 00:00:06)
<Goldenscorp> bsr ANIS bemawi crack3r Fanen machour wissem zied zpaww
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<zpaww> salut !!
<wissem> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-24
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> ping bemawi !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-25
<fellag> dites svp on fait comment pour unraré des fichier rar avec des noms tel que ceci "200 - converting (1987).part1.rar"
<fellag> tout en sachant que j'ai des fichier en masses de se genre
<fellag> et que j'ai ecrit un petit script en boucle pour les extraire
<fellag> le problème c'est qu'avec unrar
<fellag> il prend en compte chaque partie separré par un espace comme un fichier
<nizarus> essaye de précéder l'espace par un \
<fellag> nizarus, j'utilise un script c'est genre ça :
<fellag>  for filoz in `ls *.rar 2>/dev/null`
<fellag>  do
<fellag>    unrar x -o "$filoz"
<fellag>  done
<fellag> donc le traittement est au niveau de la variable $filoz
<nizarus> fait un script pour enlever les espaces des noms des fichiers
<fellag> héh ouwé je m'en douté de celle la x)
<fellag> merci quand même nizarus ^^
<nizarus> :)
<crack3r> fellag, http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/1105
<fellag> merci beaucoup crack3r
<fellag> après m'être tapé la man j'ai enfin reussi a comprendre , mais quand j'ai compris j'ai trouvé la solution ( enfin on me l'a soufflé )
<fellag> d'utiliser *.rar sans ls dans la boucle xD
<ANIS> salam @ * :)
<fellag> ahlan :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr ANIS bemawi biscraft fellag machour nizarus zied
<ANIS> bonsoir fellag & Goldenscorp :)
<biscraft> salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<fellag> salut Goldenscorp
<fellag> reSalut ANIS :p
<ANIS> :) :D
<nizarus> re
<fellag> re
<Goldenscorp> re
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-26
<Goldenscorp> re
<zaafouri> bjr tlm
<zaafouri> salem zied
<sabri_icone> Bonsoir a Tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bsr Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> cava ?
<sabri_icone> hmd
<sabri_icone> quoi de 9
<Goldenscorp> rien 2 9
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> bein au moin on est là
<sabri_icone> :)
<Goldenscorp> oui :)
<sabri_icone> nizarus: ubuntulo1 machour locobot_4 bemawi zied ,allo
<sabri_icone> :p
<nizarus> salut sabri_icone
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sabri_icone> salu nizarus :)
<Goldenscorp> resalut nizarus
<Goldenscorp>   re dans 5 min
<Goldenscorp> re
<sabri_icone> re
<sabri_icone> slm alikm :) je part
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-27
<tr0xan> bsr
<tr0xan> skype marche plus chez moi
<tr0xan> plz help me
<crack3r> tr0xan, bonsoir
<crack3r> essaye http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/skype-crashed-today-heres-a-fix/
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi crack3r fellag machour Neo31 nizarus zied
<fellag> bonsoir Goldenscorp
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, voilà le spécialiste de BSD est là cc fellag :)
<fellag> spècialiste xD moi ?
<Goldenscorp> merci nizarus
<fellag> vous rigolez j'esper :D
<fellag> je suis encore entrain de lire des man u__u
<fellag> conseil d'ami , passé jamais dessus ! c'est pire que l'enfer x)
<Goldenscorp> hani i3maltha il instalation
<fellag> mais sinon ça va nizarus ?
<fellag> ofét qui a testé Gnome 3 ici ?
<Goldenscorp> mon no  dsl fellag
<fellag> question , pour créer un fichier .iso a partir d'un répertoire ( sensé être un film DVD ) vous utilisez DD ou mkisofs ?
<nizarus> fellag, j'utilise brasero :)
<fellag> :/
<nizarus> et pas de gnome 3 de mon coté
<fellag> n'ayant que la console sous la main , j'aurais préferé une sol en cli xD
<nizarus> i hate the cli :)
<fellag> nizarus, hmm tout les test sont négatif pour G3 sous ubuntu :/
<fellag> nizarus, O_o ?
<fellag> nizarus, c'est la toute la force des linux :]
<crack3r> Bonsoir a tous
<crack3r> http://folk.uio.no/hpv/linuxtoons/foxtrot.2003-08-14.gif
<nizarus> fellag, i agree, mais quand j'ai un truc en gui je ne cherche pas ailleurs :)
<nizarus> crack3r, :D
<fellag> nizarus, i agree too :D
<fellag> ( bon rien que pour info y a aussi "genisoimage" un programme en cli dispo avec Brasero & K3b ou bien installable indépendament qui fait bien le travail de créer un iso )
<fellag> rahhh toujours pas de résultat valable u__u j'ai l'image mais pas le son
<fellag> :wacko:
<fellag> looool crack3r xDDD
<fellag> j'adore !
<fellag> ah ofét ça marche direct xD c'est moi qui a oublié d'activé la bonne sound track :D
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscor nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> sa va ?
<Neo31> fellag, t'as pas essayer PC-BSD peut etre :) c pas aussi difficile ke tu pense :p
<nizarus> cool et toi ?
<Neo31> pas trop cool
<Neo31> mais 7amdoulah
<Neo31> nizarus, I spoted une pub genre "7anout maintenance, numero, blabla" sur le goupr elyouma
<nizarus> quel groupe ?
<Neo31> ca a ete poste ta9rib a midi, je l'ai effacer, parce que ca n'as aucun rapport avec le groupe
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> on bf
<nizarus> ok tu as bien fait :)
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> famma poste e5er ke g pas pu prendre decision a propos
<Neo31> donc 5alitou, ken famma chkoune 3andou probleme taw y9oul
<Neo31> celui du cinema 3D
<Neo31> je pense que c plus interessant (parce que c une nouvelle technologique en tunisie) mm si ca contient de la pub pr le cinema implicitement :p
<fellag> xD
<fellag> salut Neo31
<Neo31> bsr fellag
<Neo31> g tester PC-BSD avant, c t pas mal
<nizarus> moi aussi j'ai hésité pour ce post aussi
<fellag> Neo31, avec une gui tout os devient facile
<fellag> moi je parle d'un peu plus bas que la gui !
<Neo31> hh, we we
<Neo31> c une casse tete, et leurs documentation infinie :s hh mais c cool aussi ^^
<Neo31> en tt k je pense pas ke Goldenscorp va toucher aux couches basses de BSD :p
<Neo31> ca sera surement la GUI
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> j'y go
<Neo31> a plus
<fellag> ++
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
 * SalahGo Gnome 3 sucks...
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<nizarus> pourquoi ?
<SalahGo> bah, c'est Unity presque...
<SalahGo> avec la barre a coté et tout
<SalahGo> et j'aime pas que le bureau se transforme entierement a chaque fois que je bouge la souris!
<SalahGo> à chaque endroit du bureau ou tu places ton curseur, le bureau bascule vers un truc totalment different
<SalahGo> et c'est pas un bug
<SalahGo> nizarus, je peux essayer un bot irc ici?
<SalahGo> sinon, c'est quoi le chat des geeks TN?
<nizarus> si il n'est pas méchant oui
<SalahGo> oula, je ne peux pas garantir ça, alors je vais le tester ailleurs... je vais créer un chatroom tiens...
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> au fait nizarus mnt je peux controler mon serveur en SSH avec mon vieux nokia 6630 :p
<SalahGo> Thanks 3G! :D
<SalahGo> sérieusement, coté serveur, Ubuntu est incroyable!
<SalahGo> je n'ai aucune connaissance en la matiere, et pourtant j'ai pu en faire un, et un bon en plus ^^
<SalahGo> ftp, eyeos, streaming, etc...
<nizarus> ah great
<nizarus> c'est l'héritage debian
<SalahGo> je vais même faire un serveur World of Warcraft dessus :p
<SalahGo> (déjà 4.5H de compilation la derniere fois)
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> dommage que les serveurs dédiés soient aussi chers en tunisie
<SalahGo> le moins cher est 30dt/mois chez Ov
<SalahGo> Ovh*
<nizarus> 1dt/jour
<SalahGo> mais à part la bande passante de 100mbps, le reste, il a la meme config que le mien :v
<nizarus> c'est acceptable non
<SalahGo> oui, mais la config...
<SalahGo> celeron 1.6ghz
<nizarus> :/
<SalahGo> 1Go ram
<SalahGo> PC familial
<SalahGo> c'est pas un serveur xD
<SalahGo> en plus
<SalahGo> ils veulent 100dt de frais d'installation...
<SalahGo> alors qu'on peut la faire tout seul
<nizarus> 9ollhom na3malha wa7di :)
<SalahGo> s'ils nous donnent acces à la salle des serveurs
<SalahGo> je ne pense pas que ça soit possible...
<SalahGo> wallahi ubuntu server est plus facile d'installation que desktop
<SalahGo> et il propose une installation en LVM depuis le début! :D
<SalahGo> au fait nizarus question stupide
<SalahGo> l'unique de ce soir :p
<SalahGo> quel est l'interet de faire un "cd ~" avant une compilation?
<SalahGo> Yo crack3r !
<crack3r> yo SalahGo
<SalahGo> C'est quoi le chan geek tn?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-28
<SalahGo> le nom complet je veux dire
<SalahGo> 7low yessir, j'ai pas tcl...
<crack3r> SalahGo, #geeks-tn ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, cd ~ permet de retourner dans le home de l'user
<SalahGo> oui ça je l'avais compris... mais il y a un détail qui m'échappe
<SalahGo> ah ça marche! ^^
<nizarus> quel détail SalahGo ?
<SalahGo> c'était pour la compilation de TCL
<SalahGo> brb
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> des nuits à compiler, ils rigolent pas les mecs...
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! ^^
<fellag> re :)
<fellag> alors vous dormez ?
<ANIS> hey @ * :)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr 3arfi nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<Goldenscorp> itfrajt a3la il match :) ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-29
<TrD> Salut
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-21
<DelphiWorld> salam all
<DelphiWorld> salam elacheche_anis ;)
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld mon ami :D :D
<elacheche_anis> 9a va!?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: sava ?
<elacheche_anis> Hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> et toi?
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: alhamdoulillah merci :) :) :)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, t'as visité #ubuntu-dz ??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :D :D :D sa fait long tamp mais elle est toujour morte ;)
<elacheche_anis> pas comme avant.. y a des gens qui essaient de ré-activer la LoCo Team.. surtout via FB
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tré bien sa ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: pour être sure, j'aime pas fb :(
<elacheche_anis> ça je e sais déjà :p
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: c'est la face social d'israel ;(
<elacheche_anis> :/
<DelphiWorld> bon soir wissem ;=)
<wissem> hellowww DelphiWorld :)
<wissem> ça va?
<Tux-Tn> hello wissem :-)
<DelphiWorld> bien et vous wissem ;)
<wissem> hamdollah
<vadmeste> Bonsoir tout le monde.
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-22
<neo31> salut tlm
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<AminosAmigos> ping elacheche_anis  wink hal ghiba :)
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hey ounis  :) cvn ?
<ounis> svn you mean ?
<ounis> or cvs?
<ounis> no right now i'm using git
<AminosAmigos> how are you i mea,
<AminosAmigos> mean
<ounis> fine
<ounis> but I still don't get it even when you explained it
<elacheche_anis> Hey AminosAmigos hmd :) hani ghattis fil khidma :)
<AminosAmigos> rabi m3ak :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey ounis.. He mean "ça va" !
<ounis> umm not common as expression
<ounis> but ok who cares
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  win wislou les Cd / stickers ?
<elacheche_anis> no idea.. as2al neo kit choufou.. 3léch??
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> quoi de 9 les jeunes ?
<DZGHilas> Salut a toi :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-23
<Fanen> Bonjour
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> est ce que la commande  apt-add-repository n'est  pas reconnu sous ubuntu server ?
<ounis> si si Fanen
<ounis> t'est sur de le faire en ajoutant sudo?
<Fanen> ounis,  wé  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:flexiondotorg/java
<Fanen> je veut installer  sun-java-6
<ounis> ça donne quel output (command not found?)
<Fanen> ounis,   wé  command not found
<ounis> personellement je ne suis pas un ubuntu expert
<ounis> si ça a été sur un RHEL ou CentOS je te suggererait d'essayer avec /sbin
<ounis> mais la je ne suis pas sur que sa donne un résultat
<Fanen> sino ya  pas  un depot  quelque part pour  installer sun-java
<ounis> sans vérifier je peut répondre que forcément
<ounis> mais il faut bien chercher sur internet
<ounis> peut etre que le package ne se nomme plus sun-java
<ounis> RIP Sun :'(
<Fanen> nn il mais juste  ubuntu  enlève  ces dépot par defaut vus  q'il ya des faille de sécurité  et lui ne prend pas le risque de les fournir par defaut
<Fanen> bein je  relanc ela recherche :)
<Tux-Tn> Fanen, ça n'a pas marché avec openjdk-jre ?
<Fanen> wé wé ça marché bien mais je teste  les deux et maintenat  ça marche bien
<Fanen> pour le apt-add-repository il s'agit d'un packet manquant  c'est le python-software-properties
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi tu veux utiliser la version non libre alors
<Tux-Tn> d'une part c'est pas à jour
<Tux-Tn> et d'une autre c'est pas libre
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<elacheche_anis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> Hey elacheche_anis  :) ch3aml µ?
<elacheche_anis> geni hmd :) mézilt insattage :)
<elacheche_anis> hani**
<AminosAmigos> ye5i wa9tech tkaml ?
<elacheche_anis> mézilt chwaya.. aya je quitte ++
<DZGHilas> Salut a tous :)
<Tux-Tn> salut DZGHilas
<DZGHilas> Salut Tux-Tn, cava ?
<Tux-Tn> bien et toi?
<DZGHilas> tans mieux , oui cava merci
<zeitouna> salam atous
<zeitouna> apres absence j'installe 11.10 et je le trouve tres lent  ...la navigation aussi ....je l'ai progresse à  21.04 ....mais rien.....ya il une solution ...merci
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-24
<Goldenscorp> bjr tlm
<ounis> ahla Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm :)
<Goldenscorp> ?
<ounis> labas hamdoullah
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-25
<Fanen> bonjour
<Fanen> Un outil de gestion de projet , any idea
<Fanen> voilà openproj ! i forget it
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, http://alternativeto.net/software/openproj/?license=opensource
<Fanen> merci déjà installé  et j'ai commencer le travail
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ounis> tuleap.net
<ounis> Fanen I'm even a contributor of Tuleap :D
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn; elacheche_anis; wissem; ;)
<DelphiWorld> sava ?
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :)
<fak_her> bonsoir :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<luna> Salem  alikom
<fak_her> bonsoir :)
<Tux-Tn> bonsoir :-)
<Tux-Tn> la réunion commence quand?
<luna> vous allez bien ?
<luna> la reunion commence à 22h00
<shd9w> bonsoir
<luna> mais je ne sais pas si tout le monde est present ou nn
<luna> ?
<Tux-Tn> luna, on a dépassé 22h
<Tux-Tn> non?
<luna> oui  je sais
<luna> bon
<Goldenscorp> bsr
<luna> on commence ?
<luna> bsr Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ping tlm
<luna> je m'adresse  à tous  le monde  ! Qu'est ce que vous proposez comme sujet
<elacheche_anis> pong
<Tux-Tn> luna, un récaputalif des prochains events ?
<luna> elacheche_anis   peut nous donner un aperçu ?
<elacheche_anis> Go ahead luna
<luna> ok
<luna> D'acc anis
<luna> Bon on vous informe des dernières nouveautés de l'état  actuel de la communauté .
<luna> on vous donne un aperçu concernant  la nouvelle structure MC
<luna> qui  sera re-adoptée
<luna> définitivement
<luna> bon la structure est  comme la suite en ce qui  concerne MC
<luna> Zied: LoCo Contact
<luna> Goldenscorp: Controle General / Media Team
<luna> Geekette: Controle SM / Technical Team
<luna> Luna: team de rédaction
<luna> Anis: Events team
<luna> et enfin Neo: Jocker
<Tux-Tn> Jocker ? x)
<geekette86> Pr les questions tapez !
<luna> Svp  pour demander la parole taper !
<Goldenscorp> svp ordre dans  reunion
<luna> et pour terminer taper  eof
<Goldenscorp> bien luna
<Tux-Tn> !
<luna> permettez moi de continuer ainsi vous pouvez poser vos questions
<Goldenscorp> !
<geekette86> vous pouvez continuez luna
<luna> Bon la structure FF
<luna> les membres sont :Bil_ga
<luna> Ines
 * geekette86 dsl *er
<luna> Sabricon
<luna> kimo
<luna> et enfin Issam
<luna> donc comme vous voyez
<luna> cette decision n'est prise que pour assurer la stabilité de la communauté ainsi pour la renforcer
<luna> bon  Tux-Tn
<luna> tu peux poser tes questions mnt
<Tux-Tn> j'ai pas de question, il manque un peu de datalove ici
<Tux-Tn> eof
<geekette86> !
<geekette86> explique Tux-Tn
<luna> tu peux nous expliquer  Tux-Tn  plus
<Tux-Tn> ba j'ai essayé de comprendre ce que luna a expliqué mais j'ai pas compris donc j'ai abondonné et je vais essayer de faire un truc utile :-)
<Tux-Tn> je lirai les logs plus tard
<Goldenscorp> !
<luna> vas-y  Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> geekette a vous i9bal
<geekette86> sayer s2eltou Tux-Tn
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> bon 3awidna 7atina la meme structure de MC et FF
<Goldenscorp> kima i9bal
<luna> Goldenscorp tu as encore des questions?
<Goldenscorp> non
<Goldenscorp> eof
<luna> y'a t-il  d'autres personnes qui ont des question concernant cette partie sinn on passe ?
<elacheche_anis> !
<Goldenscorp> oui anis
<elacheche_anis> @* Veillez consulter le lien suivant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2012-April/011643.html
<geekette86> !
<Goldenscorp> anis
<luna> Merci <elacheche_anis>
<elacheche_anis> oui Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> anis eof
<elacheche_anis> eaf
<elacheche_anis> eof*
<Goldenscorp> eof stp
<Goldenscorp> ok geekette86
<Goldenscorp> a vous
<geekette86> c po un question c un avis :mm si on a cette structure on reste toujours une communauté qui cherche +
<geekette86> donc il faut toujours etre la pour la communauté non pour la structure
<geekette86> eof
<Goldenscorp> merci geekette86 et anis
<Goldenscorp> il y a aussi le site de ubuntu-tn
<Goldenscorp> cette dimanche bich nabdaw fih
<Tux-Tn> !
<Goldenscorp> et il ya  5 admin
<Goldenscorp> oui Tux-Tn
<Goldenscorp> à vous
<Tux-Tn> chaque semaine vous pondez un site?
<Tux-Tn> ya pas déjà celui de chokri et neo?
<Tux-Tn> eof
<Goldenscorp> merci Tux-Tn
<Goldenscorp> il n'a pas un site chaque semaine
<Goldenscorp> et
 * Tux-Tn signale qu'il y a 3 ou 4 sites
<Goldenscorp> et le site de chokri et neo avec WP
<Goldenscorp> oui il y  a+5 site de 2009
<geekette86> !
<Goldenscorp> et celle la est final
<Goldenscorp> eof
<Goldenscorp> oui geekette86
<Goldenscorp> à vous
<SalahGo> Yall!
<geekette86> le pb ya toujours des sites mais pas de nom de domaine ...mais pour cette fois ça sera le dernier site
<Goldenscorp> SalahGo,  ! stp
<geekette86> eof
<Goldenscorp> merci geekette86
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<geekette86> Goldenscorp, on termine
<geekette86> ALAYA, 3aslama
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> ALAYA, salut
<Goldenscorp> des questions ?
<ALAYA> Je suis connecté depuis mon tel
<Goldenscorp> Y a des questions??? Sinon on termine la réunion
<ALAYA> question:
<ALAYA> neo a des nouveaux pour le loco pack?
<Goldenscorp> ALAYA, stp !
<Goldenscorp> ! stp
<ALAYA> ouups
<Goldenscorp> en  une réunion
<ALAYA> ok !
<ALAYA> !
<Goldenscorp> merci ALAYA
<Goldenscorp> oui ALAYA
<Goldenscorp> à vous
<ALAYA> j'ai posé ma question
<ALAYA> y a des nouveaux ?
<ALAYA> eof
<Goldenscorp> dsl il n'a pas nouveaux pour le loco pack
<Goldenscorp> Y a des questions???
<Goldenscorp> Y a des questions???
<ALAYA> ping
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> merci tlm réunion terminer
<ALAYA|> sorry, bad cnx
<Tux-Tn> terminée*
<elacheche_anis> MErci @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-26
<mezen> bonjour
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-27
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-20
<|s-a|> chkon il admin fil groupe ?
<|s-a|> luna, Rafik , Tux-Tn , ali  , chkon il admin fil groupe ?
<|s-a|> taw kifech intoma IDLE fil irc w msakrin ligroupe w t7ibo innes tji tisil lihna ?
<|s-a|> thema nes mta3rifich irc assl w michi motalba bech tista3mlo
<|s-a|> raj3o , li groupe open , sinon rakom bec ta3mlo kertha f ubuntu-tn
<luna> |s-a| ping
<luna> Je  suis  desolée  j'étais en pause
<|s-a|> Admin, i topic lazmik tbadil historique b log , car c un log !
<|s-a|> Tux-Tn !
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-23
<|s-a|> sba7 l5iR
<|s-a|> kifech ncompili kernel ?
<|s-a|> alooo
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-24
<root______> salem , kifech nbadil il clavier français ?
<elacheche_anis> salam root______
<root______> salam
<elacheche_anis> tu utilise un layout qwerty maintenant?
<root______> nn
<root______> chma3neha layout ?
<elacheche_anis> Tu utilise un clavier FR → AZERTY ou EN → QWERTY!
<root______> ok
<elacheche_anis> ?
<root______> tawa manajm nmach il internet ken bil cable , thamech solution lil wifi ?
<elacheche_anis> C'est quoi ta machine:
<root______> elacheche_anis , c bon 7awilt ha fr :p
<elacheche_anis> x)*
<root______> broadcom
<root______> s3ib linux :/
<root______> mayimchi chay bi s7i7 :/
<elacheche_anis> LooL.. T'as installé quel version de UbuntuN
<elacheche_anis> ?
<root______> habit il version mi site  , mana3rifich chnia bithabt
<root______> kifech nejim na3rif ?
<elacheche_anis> clique sur le logo de ubuntu et cherche system monitor
<root______> 13.04 :D
<elacheche_anis> Ok.. Maintenant ouvre un Terminal
<root______> terminal ???
<root______> ag l9ito c bon
<elacheche_anis> bien
<root______> root@ubuntu$ :p
<elacheche_anis> execute la commande lspci puis copie la résultat et colle la dans ce site http://paste.ubuntu.com/ maintenant passe moi le lien de ta résultat
<elacheche_anis> by the way avec un login root tu auras peut être des problèmes avec le VRAI root de ton OS
<root______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698634/
<root______> ktiba 3ajiba :D
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi ton pc exactement?
<root______> compaq 1340
<root______> za3ma 9dil 3la ubuntu ?
<root______> 9dim
<elacheche_anis> Ok, essaie d'ouvrir le centre d'administration de Ubuntu, je sais pas ou il se trouve car j'utilise pas la même interface que toi.. alors cherche le tout seul :p
<root______> chnowa tista3mil inta ?
<root______> il interface mta3i 3lech matista3milhech ?
<elacheche_anis> J'aime pas :p c'est un choix perso :) Mais Unity (l'interface que tu utilise) et un bon choix pour un débutant ;)
<root______> Chnowa ismo il interface mta3ik ?
<elacheche_anis> Pour le moment j'utilise MATE
<elacheche_anis> ping root______
<root______> Well , I will give you some advices : First of all , when someone comes to an irc channel using the root login you should and you should absolutly urge that person to reconnect and create another user account , Second : when trying to debug some hardware problem you must use common tools like : ip , than you have to instruct the user to use lsmod to see if there is already a loaded module , after that you can instruct a user to use : lspci , ls* , Third
<root______>  , never take a user to a debate about DMS while he is searching for a hardware solution . Finally , reopen the group because guys you are not very helpful to beginners here . As you don't have the ability to or make it accessible to them ! ( btw the lspci is fake )
<root______> pong elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-25
<elacheche_anis> mpmrmd, merci pour les conseils.. La prochaine fois essaie la ML, tu trouveras peut être des gens plus compétents que moi..
<mrmpmd> Welcome , i am looking to make things better in tunisia :p
<plof> Btw , oppening the group will be better , because 99 % of ubuntu guys don't know irc at first
<plof> and 99.99% of tunisians don't even know irc :p
<plof> elacheche_anis , am connecting using telnet so no version :D
<elacheche_anis> Alors ça sera une bonne opportunité pour le connaître
<plof> Si et seulement si ils n'ont pas des problémmes
<elacheche_anis> c'est ton avis ;)
<plof> Bon mon français est linguistiquement virgulaire donc excusez mes erreurs :p
<elacheche_anis> never mind :)
<plof> elacheche_anis , comptez le nombre des personnes qui ont des questions içi vs en groupe ?
<plof> c'est en baisse
<plof> est ce que vous voulais "spread ubuntu" or "spread frustration" ?
<elacheche_anis> Ubuntu-tn c'est irc + ML, FB n'est qu'un moyen pour dire que y a un LoCo Team en Tunisie :)
<plof> si c'est ça le cas le ml est n'est pas .tn , le support en irc est null
#ubuntu-tn 2014-05-19
<elacheche> GM
<idhaoui> Salam Anis elacheche
<elacheche> Salam idhaoui :)
<idhaoui> elacheche, comment vas tu ?
<elacheche> hmd :) ça passe :) et toi idhaoui ?
<idhaoui> Je vais bien El Hamdoulelleh !
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-18
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> krouis, 3odna :D Hello!
<davlefou> Bjr,
<elacheche> Salut davlefou :)
<davlefou> elacheche, Salem.
<elacheche> Quoi de neuf ?
<krouis> evening everyone
<krouis> elacheche_anis: Hi
<elacheche_anis> Evening krouis!
<elacheche_anis> How are you?! Welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> :D
<krouis> ty
<elacheche_anis> At first I thought that krouis is a spying bot :p I was wondering what she's trying to spy on x) As the Channel logs are publicly available :)
<krouis> I'm doing fine, you ?
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok thx :)
<krouis> well, precisely .. I don't see what a bot could possibly do ..
<krouis> so I didn't really understand why I was kicked out of the channel
<krouis> but whatever
<elacheche_anis> I was just trying to wake you up :p I knew that when you'll find out that you're kicked you'll ask why :p :D
<krouis> lol I found the logs
<elacheche_anis> Yep → http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ :D
<elacheche_anis> You can find the discussions logs about you if you're a bot or a human in that link too :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> I was confused because you're just online in this channel x)
<elacheche_anis> Sorry about the /kick :D
<krouis> no worries
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Allow me to ask, why you're here :D → No new nicknames showed up here since years :/ :( So I'm curious about the new comers :)
<elacheche_anis> Forgive me if am asking for a personal information, but I need to ask this, are you from M'saken? x)
<krouis> indeed I am
<elacheche_anis> Awesome :D
<krouis> and I'm here because I'm a FOSS enthusiast and am Tunisian ..
<elacheche_anis> Cool :D Welcome dude :)
<krouis> so #ubuntu-tn seems fitting
<krouis> thanks
<elacheche_anis> BTW, am from M'saken too :)
<krouis> nice to meet you
<elacheche_anis> Nice to meet you too :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-19
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-21
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-24
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-23
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Hey there :)
<hassoon> 'evening
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> yo asghaier :)
<hassoon> elacheche: do you know if there is some local tunisan market for web developers to sell theur apps or something ?
<hassoon> * tunisian *
<hassoon> elacheche: d'oh no, i mean mobiler developers
<hassoon> * mobile developers
<hassoon> ffs
<elacheche> hassoon: the only tunisian market I know is http://www.yasminemarket.com/ and I have no idea if you can sell your apps there or not :/
<hassoon> elacheche: yeah i see, thank you.
<asghaier> yo elacheche
<asghaier> what's up
<elacheche> Good asghaier, u?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-26
<hassoon> why the heck is online international ecommerce and payment dead/blocked/corrupted in tunisia, unlike the majority of other countries
<hassoon> where one can easily make a living from some online freelance job
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-22
<praisethemoon> Good morning
<davlefou> Bonjour, raz le bol! Je vais me recoucher!
<praisethemoon> i don't blame you, it's monday x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, must be feeling really good :P
<elacheche> Yeah, pretty good, espacially because I decided to not bring my huge coffee mug today to be prepared for Ramadhan.. Imagine my "happy" face..
<praisethemoon> ahahaha
<praisethemoon> X)
<praisethemoon> yeah, ramadhan is this week
<praisethemoon> that's a good start elacheche
<praisethemoon> :3
<elacheche> x(
<praisethemoon> take it easy bro
<praisethemoon> just focus on something else
<elacheche> Yep, am focusing on co-owrkers faults x(
<davlefou> Finalement, tout commence bien...
<praisethemoon> elacheche, uhhhm; that's good x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i heard your brother is a good programmer
<praisethemoon> does he comes here often?
<elacheche> Some times..
<praisethemoon> he's not a FOSS fan? x)
<elacheche> He's! An official ubuntu member too.. He was there during SFD, you just too shy that you didn't had multiple discussions with awesome people duirng SFD ;)
<praisethemoon> oh i sure must have missed a lot
<praisethemoon> hit me when he comes
<elacheche> K!
<praisethemoon> <3
<Dro> hello ubuntu, hello tn! :D
<praisethemoon> KTHNXBYE
<praisethemoon> Hello Dro
<Dro> praisethemoon, are u going to continue praising the moon even in ramadan? :D
<elacheche> Next SFD you'll get rid of that! Everyone knows at least an other one in there, you know at least 3 people in there, so you should be able to crash into their conversations with others and make new contacts ;)
<elacheche> Yo Dro
<Dro> hello mister elacheche ! :D
<elacheche> Hello dear sir
<praisethemoon> Dro, ramadan is all about the moon bro
<praisethemoon> that's how we know it begins
<praisethemoon> and ends
<praisethemoon> praise does not mean worship
<praisethemoon> the moon is lovely wonderful, see? I just praised it :P
<praisethemoon> \o/
<crack3r> the moon is a piece of swiss cheese in the sky AFAIK
<crack3r> also bonjour tout le monde
<elacheche> Mornign crack3r :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: if my memory is good, crack3r is one of the people you had a conversation with during sfd ;)
<praisethemoon> uhhm did I?
<praisethemoon> crack3r, how is it going?
<praisethemoon> I'm that guy from SFD remember me?
 * praisethemoon chuckles
<crack3r> I've seen so many faces that day, can't really tell which one are you haha
<praisethemoon> that's the point ^^
<crack3r> anyways, it's going well :)
<crack3r> so elacheche, when's the next event?
<elacheche> I was so embaressed that day, didn't saw crack3r for years, and when he said hi, I was like, I know this face.. Common brain, give me a hint !!! x) x(
<crack3r> so we could all meet
<crack3r> haha it's alright, I am not as famous as you that's why
<elacheche> I hope it'll be during the next SFD crack3r.. I don't have plans before that event.. Have many things to work on, I hope that'll be free after Ramadhan to be able to do some micro events :
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> I'm not famous too :p But I have a really bad memory.. I know faces, I usually don't remember names.. But you! We met before! multiple times! My mind should've reacted in a better way x(
<crack3r> no worries, most of us suck at the social/AFK game anyways haha
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> crack3r, i did the game dev workshop
<davlefou> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfUslbLIeok&feature=youtu.be&a on n'est pas sur la video nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> ✨ 🐢 🚀 ✨
<Dro> wb praisethemoon :P
<praisethemoon> thank you Dro :D
<Dro> :(
<praisethemoon> what's wrong mate
<Dro> getting bored
<praisethemoon> you have nothing to do?
<Dro> praisethemoon, I have much things to do
<praisethemoon> oh ^^
<praisethemoon> ur at work?
<Dro> yes...
<praisethemoon> what do you do?
<Dro> drupaling
<davlefou> drupaling?
<praisethemoon> You're a web developer?
<davlefou> Qui?
<praisethemoon> Dro,
<praisethemoon> davlefou, il utilise/étend drupale
<praisethemoon> le CMS .. (je pense)
<Dro> yes
<davlefou> 7 ou 8?
<Dro> 8
<Dro> davlefou, u're working on Drupal too?
<davlefou> Je travaillais sous drupal à un moment. Mais j'ai plus ou moins arrêté.
<Dro> hmmm ok
<davlefou> J'ai pas mal développé en D7, pas trop en D8.
<davlefou> C'est le bordel avec le D8.
<davlefou> Que fais tu sous Drupal?
<Dro> davlefou, everything :p
<Dro> drupal c semblable à un framework, on peut tt faire avec :D
<davlefou> Je garde un mauvais souvenir de D7 et pour D8, je le trouve pas trop top.
<davlefou> Je préfére largement Django par exemple.
<Dro> hummm ok
<Dro> hmm pythong guy! :P
<Dro> I never worked with Django before
<Dro> maybe I'll try it someday... seems interesting
<davlefou> Pour moi, deux probléme avec Drupal:
<davlefou> 1- C'est une usine a gaz.
<davlefou> 2- Je trouve que le code et la communauté est moyen!
<Dro> hmm par contre Drupal est le CMS le plus utilisé je pense... :p
<praisethemoon> i'm the guy who makes his own stuff
 * praisethemoon puts sunglasses ON
<davlefou> Dro, le plus utilisé est Wordpress et il est totalement nul!
<davlefou> Dro, Dans la zone entre amateur et pro, Drupal est pas mal non plus!
<Dro> praisethemoon, lol
<Dro> en tt cas il facilite les choses pour moi :P
<davlefou> Dro, s'il te conviens, c'est très bien!
<praisethemoon> sorry, forgot i was logged in from my laptop already x)
<praisethemoon> how is every one doing?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: o/
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> how is it going fwhcat
<fwhcat> fine
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-23
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> How are you elacheche
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Good thanks! How are you nzoueidi davlefou SalahMessaoud praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> I'm good :3
<praisethemoon> thanks
<SalahMessaoud> good good elacheche o/
<praisethemoon> hello
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> how is it going elacheche?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> that's good to hear elacheche
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-24
<praisethemoon> good day
<Dro> good moon
<Dro> morning* :P
<praisethemoon> morning Dro
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Dro> fine, u?
<praisethemoon> good :)
<praisethemoon> i decided to learn Go
<praisethemoon> and write a game server for it
<Dro> lol, good luck! :D
<Chikore> Morning yall !
<elacheche> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/23/stack-overflow-helping-one-million-developers-exit-vim/
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Sauriez vous comment activer le montage automatique sous ubuntu?
<elacheche> montage au démarrage ou montage auto des usb?
<volkovmqx> vim /etc/fstab
<elacheche> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<davlefou> montage auto des usb.
<elacheche> Yo volkovmqx !
<volkovmqx> Yo Yo Yo !
<elacheche> davlefou: regarde https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<elacheche> How was your workshop?
<elacheche> oops, gone
<davlefou> Oups, je mesdis, le montage se fait! Je devrais peut être me recoucher!
 * davlefou va se faire un rail de café bien noir!
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> elacheche, t'en veux aussi?
<elacheche> Nop! Je prends deux cafés / jour depuis une semaines.. Une le matin et l'autre aès 20h → Ramadhan c'est dans quelques jours.. Je dois me préparer x)
<davlefou> Je pendre deux cafés le matin toute l'année!
<elacheche> Y avait des années que j'ai pris 5 en moyenne chaque jour x)
<davlefou> Je reste stable dans le temps. J'évite les abus.
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Si je prend mon café avant midi, j'ai des maux de tête et des vertiges.
<elacheche> Tu me parle du café et j'ai des maux de tête :(
<davlefou> Le matin, deux verres d'un 1/4 litre et aussi un coupelle de glacés café durant les période chaude!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> elacheche, tu veux la recette de la glace café?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-25
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, o//
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon_
<praisethemoon_> fwhcat, how is it going my friend?
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Dro> after a cp -rf folder1 folder2
<Dro> I checked size of both folders, and I found that folder2 size is nearly double.. LOL !
<Dro> 270 MB -- 420 MB
<Dro> lol
<elacheche> ou copied some subdir in a dir
<Dro> elacheche, ah? :o
<elacheche> Dro: try: du -sh dir1 dir2
<Dro> elacheche, same result 264M 415M
<Dro> :P
<elacheche> Look for duplicated files (based on md5sum) ;)
<Dro> i'll check it later, no worry since there is no missing files :P
<Dro> duplicated better than missing :d
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-26
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Morning!
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: o/
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon
<fwhcat> :)
<praisethemoon> guess what i'm making right now!
<fwhcat> ca va?
<fwhcat> an OS
<praisethemoon> nope :3
<fwhcat> an IRC client ?
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: a game! let me show u
<fwhcat> k
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: https://imgur.com/a/yrNrx
<fwhcat> huhu awesome
<praisethemoon> u know what game is that?
<fwhcat> except if it's not Go I dunno but I do believe it's Go lol
<fwhcat> one of the most ancient game
<fwhcat> (it's chinese btw)
<praisethemoon> Exactly :)
<praisethemoon> I want to learn it
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-27
<praisethemoon> good morning o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: how are you holding up?
<praisethemoon> Without your emm .. fuel? :3
<elacheche> I was preparing for a week now.. I'll be good :D
<praisethemoon> you better be x)
<praisethemoon> i'm coding a board game
<elacheche> Good for you..
<fwhcat> hey
<elacheche> Hey fwhcat
<fwhcat> hey elachechel
<fwhcat> oups -l
<fwhcat> elacheche :)
<elacheche> :)
<fwhcat> ca va?
<elacheche> fwhcat: good thx :)
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: wanna see how I improved the game? :3
<praisethemoon> it is not playable ye, just UI
<fwhcat> k
<fwhcat> I love buttons
<praisethemoon> no, no buttons
<praisethemoon> fwhcat: https://imgur.com/a/96NGs compare that with yesterday's
<praisethemoon> i worked so hard on those pieces (black and white)
<praisethemoon> tried to make them look like Marble
<fwhcat> tiens au fait, le ramadan a commencé?
<elacheche> yep fwhcat
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-28
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Bonjour, savez vous quoi les périphérique usb connecté ne sont pas monté au boot ou durant l'auto login.
<elacheche> davlefou: Unity?
<davlefou> elacheche, xubuntu!
<elacheche> davlefou: xfce4-settings-editor,navigate to thunar-volman and change options automount-drives/enabled and automount-media/enabled to true.
<davlefou> elacheche, merci, je vais tester!
<davlefou> elacheche, Pas d'événement pendance ce mois?
<davlefou> pendant
<davlefou> elacheche, Es dans grub que l'on change le splash screen boot?
<elacheche> Je pense pas qu'il y aura des events durant ramadan
<elacheche> non, le splashscreen c'est pas au niveau du grub,
<davlefou> Ah, ou es?
<elacheche> Regarde → http://ask.xmodulo.com/change-boot-splash-screen-ubuntu-linux-mint.html
<davlefou> elacheche, merci!
<elacheche> :)
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon
<fwhcat> wassup :)
<praisethemoon> hey fwhcat
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<fwhcat> fine
<fwhcat> can't sleep it's too hot
<fwhcat> don't eat too much praisethemoon
<fwhcat> or you'll get fat lol
<praisethemoon> yo x) don't worry
<praisethemoon> i never get fat :3
<fwhcat> I found your true master praisethemoon
<fwhcat> the guy behind TempleOS
<fwhcat> he made an OS and compiler :D
<davlefou> Bonsoir, pas couché?
<praisethemoon> davlefou, le me, pas encore
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-22
<Dro> Hello world
<elacheche> o/ Dro
<vadmeste> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-23
<nzoueidi_> Hello folks
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi_ :)
<nzoueidi_> how are you elacheche :D
<nzoueidi_> I miss my weechat client :')
<nzoueidi_> but I start liking this ui of webchat
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I am good :)
<nzoueidi_> glad to hear so :D
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-24
<Dro> hello
<elacheche> Hey!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-26
<Dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-27
<davlefou> Bonjour, cela va?
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour!!!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu va bien?
<davlefou> J'ai fait un mise à niveau entre 16.04 et 18.04 et là paf, mon serveur n'étais plus accessible!
<davlefou> Avant de me pendre, j'ai tout essayé!
<davlefou> Finalement, c'était le service ssh qui plantait au démarrage!
<davlefou> A priori, cet ligne: MACs hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-ripemd160
